# Indoor 3D Nationals



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

can any of you westerners who have been to this,,,describe this to me? what is the max distance you get there? how far apart are the lanes?

i will be attending for the very first time, and i'm looking forward to it.


----------



## prarie stalker (Apr 29, 2009)

the max is 50. I thought that it was set very well last year. there willl b 4 different courses and 2 practice ranges if it is set up like last year. what else can i say about it i had a good time last year and i will b there again this year. see you there.


----------



## rdacbowtech (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, it will be set up the same as last year. With 4 courses and 2 practice ranges. We will also have trade show booths as well. Hope to see you there. If you haven't registered yet please do so at www.centralalbertaarchers.ca. If you have registered and haven't received a confirmation please email me at [email protected] asap.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

lastcall21 said:


> can any of you westerners who have been to this,,,describe this to me? what is the max distance you get there? how far apart are the lanes?
> 
> i will be attending for the very first time, and i'm looking forward to it.


Usually there lots of room, not butt to cheek like some spot shoots. If it's your 1st time to an indoor, don't panic about the clock, well unless you shoot slower than me, then you're screwed!  J/K


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks,,,we registered in time for the hotel draw and won,,,so i'm good to go. 
we will have to wear our AT nametags (so i know who you are).

see you there.


----------



## cdn.Redneck (May 9, 2009)

geez I miss alberta now, so many places to go and have fun shooting. now I'm stuck in a place that I need to drive at least an hour


----------



## rdacbowtech (Dec 16, 2008)

*indoor 3d nationals*

We have extended the deadline for Nationals until April 2, 2010 at 5:00pm. So if you haven't registered yet, please do so.


----------



## Beau_Town (Jun 17, 2006)

prarie stalker said:


> the max is 50. I thought that it was set very well last year. there willl b 4 different courses and 2 practice ranges if it is set up like last year. what else can i say about it i had a good time last year and i will b there again this year. see you there.



is that the max distance even in hunter class i could be wrong but i didnt think there where any that far last year ......


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Beau_Town said:


> is that the max distance even in hunter class i could be wrong but i didnt think there where any that far last year ......


Hunter class is 35 m. max and elite is 45 m.


----------

